# Zamalek Mothers and babies?



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi there Everyone,

I am a new mother to a beautiful new baby. I am looking to meet other mothers in the Zamalek area. I would be appreciative of any suggestions.

Cheers,

Sarah


----------



## SarahSydney (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, 
I am in Downtown with my 7 month old daughter and would love to catch up. Hope to hear from you. Sarah


----------



## PeterandtheWolf (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi there - we've just moved to Cairo with six month old baby, and would be interested in joining a mother and baby group. we're living in zamalek, and don't yet know the area that well, so haven't got any suggestions for good places to meet yet...


----------

